# Gift Set Suggestions



## abecedarian (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I'd put together a bread baking set for my oldest daughter. Our budget this year only allows $50 per person..so I thought I'd get her Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day by Jeff Hertzberg, a baking stone, and a peel. At amazon, my subtotal was a mere  $.89 over budget, until the shipping was tacked on..how about an extra $19!. Is there a chain store that might have peels? I know I can get a starter stone at Wal-mart for about $15, but can't remember seeing anything remotely like a peel there or at Target. Ideas?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

I just left Amazon's site and saw free shipping on anything over $50. Input your stuff again and click on supersaver shipping. See if that gets you free shipping. Assuming you are in the US....


----------



## abecedarian (Nov 29, 2008)

I've encountered this problem before. The only items eligible for their free shipping are ones shipped directly from Amazon. Items from other sellers under their 'umbrella' do not apply. I even tried to find an inexpensive peel from the same store as the stone I wanted..that one was over $20 and I'd still have to pay extra shipping.

PS..I'm in Kansas


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

Bummer. 
I recently got a King Arthurs catalog. They had free shipping on any order over $75. Maybe you can find some stuff for yourself  :^)


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2008)

abecedarian said:


> I thought I'd put together a bread baking set for my oldest daughter. Our budget this year only allows $50 per person..so I thought I'd get her Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day by Jeff Hertzberg, a baking stone, and a peel. At amazon, my subtotal was a mere  $.89 over budget, until the shipping was tacked on..how about an extra $19!. Is there a chain store that might have peels? I know I can get a starter stone at Wal-mart for about $15, but can't remember seeing anything remotely like a peel there or at Target. Ideas?



I'm pretty sure I've seen them at Target. Is there a restaurant-supply store in your area? I've seen them at one of those here, too. Oh, just the other day I saw one at Tuesday Morning. Good luck


----------



## JoeV (Nov 29, 2008)

I got my latest stone (14" x 15") at Bed Bath & Beyond for $19.95 less the 20% coupon. My 12" x 14" x 26" overall length aluminum peel came from Bauer Restaurant Supply in Mentor, Ohio for $12.78 (I picked it up at the store). Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 29, 2008)

We have an Ace Hardware here that has a giant kitchen section. Have you checked some local places like that? You might even check Lowes or Home Depot.


----------

